# أرجو المساعدة (جهاز تحديد مستوى سطح الماء في الخزان)



## *نصراوي* (25 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بس حبيت أسأل إذا فيه أحد عنده تقرير لمشروع تحديد مستوى سطح الماء في الخزان وهو طبعا موضوع قديم
فياليت اللي عنده التقرير أو أي تقرير مشابه له يفيدني وأكون شاكر ومقدر له​


----------



## *نصراوي* (25 ديسمبر 2010)

طيب ياشباب تعرفو أحد يعمل لي هذا التقرير ولو بمقابل مادي نتفق عليه
لأني في الحقيقة لا أمتلك الوقت الكافي لعمله ولنقص الخبره


----------

